# snorkels



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok guys, whats the difference in the brand of snorkels I see out there ? I see that most guys here are relocating from the sides to up the middle with 3 snorkels. Why ? I have 2. not real sure who makes them. but one is on left and one is on right. cut thru the little storage pockets on the front fenders. One is clutch, one is intake. whats the deal?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

and for those that dont recognize the pic, I sold the big white dodge. cant stand to see her on here anymore everytime I post. It was a sad day. Memphis and shelby county police got to be way to much for me. Never before have i lived in a state where the police were more worried about a non street legal truck than catching rapist and murderers. any ways, im sure this was 2 minutes of everyones life that you will never get back. I like to biotch about it though.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

most of us didnt buy a kit we built our on using the MIMB guidelines , 3 is the minimum for the brute 1 air intake,1 CVT intake,1 CVT exhaust . as to why you have 2 ???? i dont know that ....but i do know you need 1 more lol. see if the one for the cvt is sucking air,or blowing it out


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Man you should have 3 snorks 1-intake left side and 2-cvt intake and exhaust right side it sounds like you have the old Bayou Snorkels set up.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

it blows air out,


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

then the cvt intake has not been snorkeled. look under the right side on the front of the block by the cvt cover, that is the cvt intake ,it should be snorked too


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

im not 100 % sure, but i think the cvt intake has been added to the engine intake. if i was not at work i would look.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I cold swear in your pic I see one left and two right is that not how it is, if not like Hondarecoveryman said that cvt intake isn't snorked.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

that is not a good setup,IMO that system starves your engine for air,I would isolate the two and run 2 seperate snorks.​


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

so what should i do? back up and punt? I hate to sound like a retard here but wth is MIMB? and what makes there setup better ? what are the advantages to using that type of setup?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

man TX4play, you are so right, you can tell how much I ride huh. there is 2 for the cvt


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

MIMB= Mud In My Blood:rockn: my suggestion is above browland


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i really dont think i could be more embarassed than I am right now


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

its cool man dont sweat it ,now ya know:haha:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

hondarecoveryman, are these guide lines posted on here ? how about the piping? home depot ?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yep the list is in the kawie how to section , use 2'' pipe on all , 3'' rubber 90 off of the airbox,all avail. at home depot of similar places If you have any questions feel free to call me (search GodSpeed ATV for number)


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah all the instructions are in the Kawi How To's it is what all of us run. The major dis-advantage to having side snorks is your more likely to ingest water by getting it off camber in some deep water. Which is what Bayou saw after everyone started using Jon's instructions (MIMB) and eventually changed their's to center snorks to copy.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea all the directions are on here under the how to's and you can buy everything from home depot or Lowe's

sorry for the repetitive information, hondarecoveryman and tx4play all posted at the same time lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

4play and hondarecovery, thank you both. Ill eventually become educated enough to have a conversation on here without looking like a total dumbazz


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

No worries man it's all part of the learning experience. If you need me to come up there and blow the soot outta that thing let me know. I may start getting some nervous ticks now that mines gone.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

dont mention it dude...... MIMB education one lesson at a time:haha:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

TX- anytime man, Im going to my camp in miss this weekend and plan to do some riding. I have a lot of fun messin with my friends. none of them have anything remotely close to what I have so it looks as if Im da man. I doubt i could hang with you guys, LOL. But my 2nd home is on the 1/4 mile track. nothing like 500 horsepower on 366 pounds worth of motorcycle !


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah I bet them rockets do 0-200 like...now.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

where is your camp?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah 0 to top speed....instantanously


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mine does 0 - 212 in about 6.96 seconds ! my camp is in lexington miss. 50 miles north of jackson, 50 miles south of grenada. not a dayum thing around but farms and woods. I have 800 acres I have been hunting for the last 13 years and love it , as long as i stay away from town.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

heres a better picture of what i have to play with


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

poor choice of words but it was too late... my 4 wheeler with my daughters riding it, sorry


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: good catch man,...that one could have cost ya dearly :haha: nice pic


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good looking bike I used to have a set of 589's at one time and really liked em'. That is for sure the old Bayou kit they used a 2" air intake left and 1.5" for the cvt in/out on the right.

Pretty daughters too. I have two Daddy's girls also.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

run them 589's at 4.5 psi rear and 5.0 psi front , they hook up 10 times better there


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

no joke? i ran 6 psi and broke the bead on front and rear, same side , i went through some truck ruts and fell off in it. I have been a bit gun shy since


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

TX- I also have a 3 yr old boy thats trying to be like his daddy, He rides the helll out of his power wheel 4 wheeler , and is now riding a pocket rocket. . well, hes trying to ride it. no training wheels on the bike but it actually will roll pretty good. 25 or 30 mph. I have a throttle stop on it but its hard to run that fast beside him and keep him up straight.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

mine have been mounted at that psi for 2 years and never had a prob.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

another question, whats a subscriber VS. a member on here? I see im a lil ole trail rider.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

subscribers have lots of benefits, free manual downloads etc. (1 time $12.00 fee)


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:thinking: but thought this was said...looks like he has three snorks!:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> Yeah all the instructions are in the Kawi How To's it is what all of us run. The major dis-advantage to having side snorks is your more likely to ingest water by getting it off camber in some deep water. Which is what Bayou saw after everyone started using Jon's instructions (MIMB) and eventually changed their's to center snorks to copy.


yep................. :nutkick:


----------

